# Rock Shox Reba SL Poploc 2010 120mm weiß



## dom90 (21. März 2011)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=23134894


----------



## dom90 (23. März 2011)

verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

